# Help with Def Techs



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

After being a member for awhile now and reading tons of information here I have began wondering if I have my Towers hooked up the best way for my enviorment.
I have a pair of BP2000 Towers, I have them hooked up directly from my reciever with the buss bars intack. I am wondering if I have them hooked up the best way?
For anyone not familiar with these towers they have multiple ways for hooking them up...there is a LFE, a line in and stereo wire direct. I just want to make sure I am getting them optimized.
Thanks in advance for responses.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

While no Def Tech expert, I believe that the way yours are currently hooked up would be best for most situations.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a pair of these a while back. If I recall correctly, you have to have them connected to the bottom set of terminal, plug in the amp and turn up the volume in order to make use out of the woofer on the side. That was about five years ago so I may be a little foggy on that, ie it could be the top set of terminals.


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. I thought I had it in the best setup allowing there crossover to determine cutoff to the sub. I just wasn't sure if using the LFE and running Audessy would give me better results.
I am planning on attempting a DIY sub project soon. Just wanted to get the best out if current situation


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

If you have no sub then I would run them utilizing the LFE, run Audyssey and set the crossover to about 100. If I recall those are 5 1/4" drivers and responded pretty well setup with the 100 Hz crossover.


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> If you have no sub then I would run them utilizing the LFE, run Audyssey and set the crossover to about 100. If I recall those are 5 1/4" drivers and responded pretty well setup with the 100 Hz crossover.


Thanks for the info I will give this a try and post my thoughts.


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a pr of BP2002’s for mains and I have tried both ways and prefer using the LFE and Audyssey over Full range. My room my system and my preference but why not just try it. 

Couple of cables and ½ hour with Audyssey and you will know what you prefer.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

What do you have your crossover set at?


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

Currently at 80 as recommended by THX. I have tried 60 as well as 100 but have left them on 80 for the past several months. 

I have the LFE set for 100 on the towers (from Marantz 6006) and the crossover on My REL subwoofer at 50 to handle the real lows. Any higher on the REK and I get too much BOOM if you know what I mean. I have a 900 sq ft untreated room that I know needs treatments but have not started down that path yet.


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

Well. After finally having the time to reconfigure and test my system out I am very pleased with it.
I ran cables to the LFE inputs, reran Audessy and the results are great. I never imagined it would be much of a improvement.
Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad you’re happy. I figured you would be. I have even tried biamping the mids and tweeters but I did not notice an improvement. Love my Definitive Technology speakers


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

madmachinest said:


> Glad you&#146;re happy. I figured you would be. I have even tried biamping the mids and tweeters but I did not notice an improvement. Love my Definitive Technology speakers


I can't believe how alive the mids and highs are now. It made a huge all around difference.


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

so do the speakers get louder as one lowers the crossover frequency? still trying to understand this

I am trying to set the optimal crossovers for my Def Tech Pro 1000 fronts, 800 rears, and Pro Center 2000
Integra 30.4 Amp in 20x30 room - high ceilings (man cave)

its frustrating to say the least!

any input would be great thanks


----------



## jevans64 (Dec 24, 2012)

fkjr2 said:


> so do the speakers get louder as one lowers the crossover frequency? still trying to understand this
> 
> I am trying to set the optimal crossovers for my Def Tech Pro 1000 fronts, 800 rears, and Pro Center 2000
> Integra 30.4 Amp in 20x30 room - high ceilings (man cave)
> ...


I wouldn't exactly say the speakers get louder. The sub-woofer will cover a certain range, then mid-range will cover a higher range, and the tweeter covers the highest range. When you are setting the crossover range, all you are doing is directing WHERE low frequency and high frequency go. If you set to 150 Hz, then anything below that will go to the sub-woofer and everything else goes to the mid and tweet. Where you set the crossover depends on how big the woofer is and how much power is available to drive it. ProCinema 1000 USUALLY sounds best at between 80 and 120 depending on the room.


----------

